# New guy! Simple question



## SLKid (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey yall!
New to the forum so howdy!
Im working on a wood stove, and as a welder Im fabbing up parts for it.
I built a transition, got a blower motor going and now I need to make a draft inducer
Now.
Im also a motorcycle mechanic and Ive got a Motorcycle Radiator fan.
It works via the 12VDC battery connection.
My plan is to hook it up to the blower motor, which plugs into the wall via the 120VAC, so that when I turn one on, they both come on. The radiator fan will be put on top of the stove pipe to draw current straight up the tube, and thus reducing the smoke in the house when I open the doors
(I'm also going to install a dimmer switch so I can regulate the blowers speeds. Pretty nifty!)
I've seen these power inverters for cars, which plug into the lighter socket, and im sure I can just snip off the plug and wire it in. No biggy
Except for the price!
I need like a cheap resistor, or cheapy inverter or something!
Easy 12VDC to 120VAC wall plug fabrication!
Ideas ladies and gentleman!?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm confused as to what it is you are trying to accomplish. Do you want to convert the 12 volt DC motor to run off house mains or the 120 volt AC motor to run off battery?


----------



## SLKid (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion
Convert 12VDC motor to House Main


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

For all practical intents and purposes, you can't convert a low-voltage DC motor to use high voltage AC. DC and AC motors are built differently.

What you can do, however, is purchase an AC-DC converter in order to step-down the 120 V (or other non-North America voltage) to 12 V in order to run your DC motor. For this to be successful, you will need to have a converter that outputs sufficient power to run the motor under load. It might be simpler to purchase an AC motor for the application.


----------



## SLKid (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmm maybe I can get the old blower motor working again and use that instead...
the problem was in the shaft... Take the cap off.. Weld a little nub... Stabilize the shaft..
That might work!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Moved to the correct forum. DIY


----------



## SLKid (Oct 21, 2013)

Well the old motor is toast!
And I cant find a simple CHEAP fan type motor!
Typed in a few search criteria and cant seem to find what I am looking for!
Any suggestions?
Need a small motor with shaft that is able to plug into a house main


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Look into stove hood fans, low wattage, most are two speed and run off household power. Typically the replacement fans with motors run about $15

The most common sizes are 5.5 and 6.75 inch. 

apparently can't link to amazon stuff, search for 'range hood replacement fan'
Amazon has: 
Broan Replacement Range Hood Fan Motor and Fan - 2 Speed # 97012248, 1.1 amps, 120 volts $14.49 


Also, most of the dual fans designed to st in a window have two complete units, (fan and motor) can pick them up very often for less than $20, and most have the exact same fan and mount as in the amazon link.

I heat with wood, and have those mounted in furnace duct to move heat around in the house. Cheaper to buy the window fans and tear them up for me.


----------

